# Boob tube favorites



## theletch1 (Jul 9, 2005)

It's saturday, I've worked a 60 hour week even though it was a holiday week, I've mowed grass at three locations today, gone to Lowes for some construction supplies and done the grocery shopping.  The girls are at their moms for the weekend, Erica is at work and I have the house to myself.  I found myself doing the couch potato thing and got to wondering what channels/shows the rest of you enjoy the most.  Me, I've gotten addicted to the Food Network.  I've always enjoyed piddling in the kitchen but now I actually am starting to feel that I know what I'm doing in there.  Coming up, the kitchen was always considered a womans' arena but my father loves cooking too so I started experimenting in there early.  One of the best shows on TFN is Good Eats, I think.  Emeril Live is (oddly) one of those shows that Erica and I snuggle up on the couch to watch.  After food network it's gotta be the history channel and military channel for me.


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 9, 2005)

I agree Food network is one of mine also, the other would be American Chopper and Monster Garage with the Poker on the discovery channel high on my list.

Terry Lee Stoker


----------



## Sam (Jul 9, 2005)

poker isnt a sport. it should be taken off the air. immediately.

I like House a lot. and I watch dr phil with my sister because we're dorks. and Numb3rs.
I only get to watch these shows when I am babysitting though because my sis has TiVO... they air when I am at kenpo


----------



## arnisador (Jul 9, 2005)

Samantha said:
			
		

> poker isnt a sport. it should be taken off the air. immediately.


 Yeah. Golf too.



> TiVO


 I love my TiVo! I wouldn't be without it. I watch mostly movies from HBO/Encore/AMC/etc., and those I inevitably watch via TiVo. When they're on, my wife and I watch Scrubs and The Sopranos. I still watch Saturday Night Live, but mostly on inertia--I'm always disappointed by it.


----------



## Flatlander (Jul 11, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> Yeah. Golf too.


No, no, no.  There is nothing better than having a few beers and watching some good golf.  For instance, the British Open starts Thursday, and I'll be watching.  Good stuff.  Of course, I'd much rather be watching football.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 11, 2005)

Corner gas..

 Canadian show about a small town in Saskatchewan..freakin hilarious!


----------



## theletch1 (Jul 11, 2005)

Nalia said:
			
		

> Corner gas..


I thought that was old home video of my uncle David after thanksgiving dinner. :ultracool 

I dispise all those reality based TV shows.  I've tried and can't find even one redeeming quality about them.  All they seem to teach to the viewer is that who ever can lie, cheat and betray the best wins...not qualities I want my kids to pick up on.


----------



## Kempogeek (Jul 11, 2005)

On Court TV I enjoy watching "Forensic Files" and "Cops", especially the shows when they were filmed at Mardi Gras. Classic. On HBO there used to have a series of America Undercover shows called "Autopsy". I always tried to watch them. History Channel: "History's Lost and Found", any shows of WW I or WW II. Im sort of a history buff. And of course the Three Stooges on Spike TV........Steve


----------



## Gin-Gin (Jul 11, 2005)

When I had cable, I enjoyed *Iron Chef*, *Emeril*, *Adult Swim * (on Cartoon Network), *TV Land* & a show on Court TV (I think it was "Cold Case" or "Forensic Files" not sure which)--hope to get those back soon.  Have been a long-time fan on *Law & Order* though I think they have too many spinoffs.   As far as reality shows go, I like *American Idol*, *The Challenger*, & *The Ultimate Fighter*.


----------



## arnisador (Jul 11, 2005)

Flatlander said:
			
		

> Of course, I'd much rather be watching football.


 Give me baseball any day!


----------



## Paul B (Jul 11, 2005)

I would rather be watching my Chicago Blackhawks...:roflmao: 


There's only one show I watch religiously.."Rescue Me". Other than that I don't watch a lot of TV.


----------



## ginshun (Jul 13, 2005)

Well, since I cancelled my cable, about the only TV I watch is about one of the CSI's a week, and the occational show on PBS.   I used to love the Food Network, Cartoon Network, Sci-Fi and the History Channel though.

 Now I watch more movies than anything, I have watched both versions of Dune within the last week.


----------



## Bammx2 (Jul 13, 2005)

Kids in the Hall.
 News Radio.
 THE TICK!!!!!!


----------



## Martial Tucker (Jul 13, 2005)

theletch1 said:
			
		

> Me, I've gotten addicted to the Food Network. I've always enjoyed piddling in the kitchen but now I actually am starting to feel that I know what I'm doing in there. Coming up, the kitchen was always considered a womans' arena but my father loves cooking too so I started experimenting in there early. One of the best shows on TFN is Good Eats, I think. Emeril Live is (oddly) one of those shows that Erica and I snuggle up on the couch to watch. After food network it's gotta be the history channel and military channel for me.


 Wow! You sound like you could be my twin/clone.....I also love to cook, and TFN is one of my favorite channels, and I think "Good Eats" is the best show there. I used to watch Emeril religiously, but his show has become such an "event" that the actual cooking part of it is now often secondary, so I only watch if I really like what he's cooking. If you like to grill/BBQ as I do, may I suggest "BBQ University" on PBS on weekends. Also on PBS: "Mexico, One Plate at a Time"

 My other favorite channels are History Channel and Travel Channel. I typically TIVO the shows I like during the week, and watch them on weekends when I have a bit of downtime. The Travel Channel has a couple of shows I like: Passport to Europe, and Travel Cafe.


----------



## TigerWoman (Jul 13, 2005)

I found "Starting Over" on NBC, 2PM Central.  Its an hour reality show about relationships, personal problems.  Its the only reality show I watch.  Maybe Survivor in the fall depends if a friend gets in.  

I like Medium, Cold Case, ER, West Wing, all the forensic shows.  I was really sad to see Judging Amy go...but I guess they ran out of material.  

What happened to the Fitness channel?  guess my cable company must have dropped it.  TW


----------



## kenpo0324 (Jul 13, 2005)

I like to watch Cold Cases, CSI, Vegas..and NHL if it every comes back on, and UFC Matches.


----------



## mrhnau (Aug 25, 2005)

Used to LOVE Farscape on the sci-fi channel. Stargate SG-1 and Sex n City w/ wifey now. Ultimate Fighter is pretty cool, or boxing on ESPN2. When in season, love a good game of football or NHL:uhyeah:


----------



## hemi (Aug 25, 2005)

I watch a lot of TLC, Discovery, and The Military Channel and on Friday nights I love Sci-fi Friday. Gotta see my shows Stargate SG-1, Stargate Atlantis and Battle Star. Oh I left out FX- Rescue Me and USA- Over There.



Mrhnau- Im with you on the Farscape I loved that show but hated the ending. Seems like now they are bringing all the characters over to Stargate SG-1


----------



## kenpochad (Aug 25, 2005)

Discovery, Inked, Cold Cases, CSI Vegas, UFC, and the best show on tv the Simpsons


----------



## mrhnau (Aug 25, 2005)

Hemi, Farscape was the BEST show. I hated the mini-series though. Very bad conclusion. Seemed like they tried to stuff a whole season into a four hour show. Very bad. I would have been happy with the conclusion of season 4. I've got all the seasons on DVD.

I think they were thinking of drawing the Farscape crowd to SG-1 by bring on board Ben and Claudia. Ben is pretty good on the show, Claudia is bordering on annoying  I miss O'neil and General Hammond. I hope Daniel and Carter stick around at least.


----------



## Chronuss (Aug 25, 2005)

Gin-Gin said:
			
		

> When I had cable, I enjoyed *Iron Chef*, *Emeril*, *Adult Swim *(on Cartoon Network)


...a female that watches cartoons, and animé no less.  why can't I find one of those...

goodies have already been mentioned, but I love watching Smallville, Nip/Tuck, The Shield :fanboy:, Rescue Me (two more episodes!!), and I'll watch almost anything on G4 (the geek channel, hehe).


----------



## Gin-Gin (Aug 25, 2005)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> ...a female that watches cartoons, and animé no less.  why can't I find one of those...


Yep.  :ultracool   Some of my faves are: Cowboy BeBop (love the music as well as the characters & story), Inuyasha, Fullmetal Alchemist, Big O, Trigun, & Wolf's Rain.  For non-animé, I like The Oblongs & Home Movies (in addition to the "regular" shows like Law & Order, Gray's Anatomy, The Ultimate Fighter, Everybody Loves Raymond & History Detectives).


----------



## Kempogeek (Aug 25, 2005)

Saturday nights are The Three Stooges on "Stooge-A-Palooza" on a local Chicago channel. Reruns of The Simpsons, Family Guy, The History Channel, occasionally TV Land. I miss, in my opinion, the best years of Nick At Nite when they showed classic shows like Dragnet (Joe Friday Rules!!) , The Patty Duke Show and The Monkess. Aside from The Amazing Race, I stay away from the so called reality shows.......Steve


----------



## Raewyn (Aug 25, 2005)

Mondays are Desperate Houswives and then Eyes

Tuesdays I watch Survivor

Wedesday I watch Numbers

Thursday Discovery Channel or The History channel

Friday I watch House

Saturday is the rugby games - go the ALL BLACKS!!!!!!!

Sunday is CSI

so this generally is my TV Intinirary when Im not training


----------



## Chronuss (Aug 25, 2005)

Gin-Gin said:
			
		

> Yep. :ultracool Some of my faves are: Cowboy BeBop (love the music as well as the characters & story), Inuyasha, Fullmetal Alchemist, Big O, Trigun, & Wolf's Rain.


you watch Bebop and Trigun...you're worthy.


----------



## someguy (Aug 29, 2005)

More or less I watch Adult swim, History channel, occasionally the food network, and random stuff.


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 29, 2005)

theletch1 said:
			
		

> I dispise all those reality based TV shows.  I've tried and can't find even one redeeming quality about them.  All they seem to teach to the viewer is that who ever can lie, cheat and betray the best wins...not qualities I want my kids to pick up on.


Would you watch a reality show based on Martial Arts? Say day to day training in a Dojo? Doesn't matter what art just one that does that... or maybe one show with 15 min segs of various dojos of various arts..?? heh... 


For me I've pretty much given up on commericalized television altogether. If pressed for something to do because of boredom then I'll flick on the History Channel, animal planet, TLC, or HGTV depending upon what's on..though the commericals are just as irritating and too frequent. if nothing catches my eye in five minutes of surfing through any of those... then click it off and either watch a DVD movie or read a good book. 

... Or hang out here in MT and watch the topics change... hee hee


----------



## Gemini (Aug 29, 2005)

MACaver said:
			
		

> For me I've pretty much given up on commericalized television altogether. If pressed for something to do because of boredom then I'll flick on the History Channel, animal planet, TLC, or HGTV depending upon what's on..though the commericals are just as irritating and too frequent.
> ... Or hang out here in MT and watch the topics change... hee hee


Yep. that's pretty much my take also. I'd rather stop by here and see what's up. 
Occasionally, the history or science channel or some home improvement. that's about it. I always thought commericials made any show far too annoying to watch. Then with cable, you still get the commercials AND PAY FOR THE PRIVELEGE!. Nope. I refuse. Ridiculous. BTW. I work for a cable company.


----------



## TimoS (Aug 29, 2005)

My favourites that I try to watch whenever they're shown on Finnish TV: Married with children, Third rock from the sun, Simpsons (early seasons), CSI (CSI Miami is also shown here, but it's not as good), Buffy the Vampire Slayer, Angel... I also enjoy Cold case, though I almost always forget to watch it. Then of course some good quality british sitcoms, such as Coupling


----------



## Chronuss (Aug 30, 2005)

no ones said reruns of Whose Line Is It Anyway?

I absolutely love that show.


----------



## Chronuss (Aug 30, 2005)

someguy said:
			
		

> More or less I watch Adult swim, History channel, occasionally the food network, and random stuff.


and as for your sig...that lines from the Humanoid Typhoon.


----------



## lonekimono10 (Aug 30, 2005)

God bless  *tv land*, growing up in the 60's i remember shows that no one else does, like *77 sunset strip, hyway patrol, Rt. 66, Mr Novak
  90 Britol court, *i could keep going, oh wait!! you can't forget  *lost in space
  with Dr smith*, now i will be thinking about this all day.


----------



## Martial Tucker (Aug 30, 2005)

lonekimono10 said:
			
		

> God bless  *tv land*, growing up in the 60's i remember shows that no one else does, like *77 sunset strip, hyway patrol, Rt. 66, Mr Novak
> 90 Britol court, *i could keep going, oh wait!! you can't forget  *lost in space
> with Dr smith*, now i will be thinking about this all day.


 I was also a "Wonder Years" child. My cable company just added a channel called "American Life Network". Besides favorites like you mentioned, it has shows like: Man from UNCLE, Hawaiian Eye, Honeymooners, Combat.

  Lost in Space...LOL....."DANGER, WILL ROBINSON!!! DANGER!! DANGER!!


----------



## Gemini (Aug 30, 2005)

Martial Tucker said:
			
		

> Lost in Space...LOL....."DANGER, WILL ROBINSON!!! DANGER!! DANGER!!


HAHAHA! I was going to post the same thing. Too funny!

Car 54 Where Are You?, The Fugitive, To Catch a Thief, Hogans Heroes, The Avengers, Marcus Welby M.D. and please don't tell me you didn't watch The Mickey Mouse Club....


----------



## kid (Aug 30, 2005)

I really enjoy a good funny cartoon.  Family Guy is so hilarious, and its amazing how much they get away with on air.  Another funny one is American Dad, the father is a CIA agent and the show has some great twists on political figures.  Like Karl Rove, he made an appearance and was wearing some sort of black robes and pentogram necklases and other "evil" things, every time they said his name wolves would howl and someone would say "did it just get colder in here?"   also i enjoy Smallville, its a superman story of before he went to metropolis, and he was learning his abilities and developing them as well as his do gooder adittude.  gotta go later


----------



## lonekimono10 (Sep 4, 2005)

Martial Tucker said:
			
		

> I was also a "Wonder Years" child. My cable company just added a channel called "American Life Network". Besides favorites like you mentioned, it has shows like: Man from UNCLE, Hawaiian Eye, Honeymooners, Combat.
> 
> Lost in Space...LOL....."DANGER, WILL ROBINSON!!! DANGER!! DANGER!!


 i love the man from uncle, yea the robot was funny, but Dr Smith was really funny, remember how he would yell(like a woman) LOL!!!! thats funny


----------



## Gin-Gin (Sep 5, 2005)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> no ones said reruns of Whose Line Is It Anyway?
> 
> I absolutely love that show.


Yes, I enjoyed it too--my favorite guests on that (the American version) were Ryan Stiles, Wayne Brady & Colin ?   (the guy who is the "Snack Fairy" in the Nabisco commercials).

As for "Classic TV" some of my faves are: Car 54 where are you?, The Munsters, The Addams Family, The Beverly Hillbillies ("Jethrine" :rofl: ), That Girl, The Andy Griffith Show, Hogan's Heroes, The Odd Couple, Star Trek, The Twilight Zone, Get Smart, The Man from UNCLE, Mission Impossible, Emergency (had a crush on Randolph Mantooth :lol: ), Medical Center (also used to have a crush on Chad Everett), All in the Family, The Bob Newhart Show, Mary Tyler Moore, Rhoda, Good Times, The Jeffersons, Hawaii Five-O, Quincy, Kojak, Ellery Queen (with Jim Hutton), Hill Street Blues, Taxi & Cheers.  

They just don't make them like that anymore...*sigh*


----------



## Kempogeek (Sep 5, 2005)

Gin-Gin said:
			
		

> Yes, I enjoyed it too--my favorite guests on that (the American version) were Ryan Stiles, Wayne Brady & Colin ?   (the guy who is the "Snack Fairy" in the Nabisco commercials).
> 
> As for "Classic TV" some of my faves are: Car 54 where are you?, The Munsters, The Addams Family, The Beverly Hillbillies ("Jethrine" :rofl: ), That Girl, The Andy Griffith Show, Hogan's Heroes, The Odd Couple, Star Trek, The Twilight Zone, Get Smart, The Man from UNCLE, Mission Impossible, Emergency (had a crush on Randolph Mantooth :lol: ), Medical Center (also used to have a crush on Chad Everett), All in the Family, The Bob Newhart Show, Mary Tyler Moore, Rhoda, Good Times, The Jeffersons, Hawaii Five-O, Quincy, Kojak, Ellery Queen (with Jim Hutton), Hill Street Blues, Taxi & Cheers.
> 
> They just don't make them like that anymore...*sigh*


I couldn't agree more. "Unscripted" shows pretty much turned me off of TV. It's all the same BS and no creativity or variety anymore. Thank goodness for TV Land and TV shows on DVD......Steve


----------



## Cryozombie (Sep 5, 2005)

Gin-Gin said:
			
		

> & Colin ?   (the guy who is the "Snack Fairy" in the Nabisco commercials).


 Colin Mockery. (dunno if I spelled that right)

 I recently started enjoying TV again... I hated it for a long time and only watched Cartoons and the occasional NYPD rerun... Now I am intent on Watching The Sheild, Rescue me, and Over There.


----------



## Xequat (Sep 5, 2005)

I'm about 99% sure it's Mochrie, FYI.



My favorites are the serial shows where each episode builds on a previous one. I highly recommend 24, Alias, Buffy the Vampire Slayer (I know it sounds terrible if you haven't seen it, especially since the movie was pretty bad, but the show is great), and Angel. Can't go wrong with the Simpsons (esp season 4 and 5) and Family Guy is probably the funniest show I've seen. Everything I've suggested is out on DVD.


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 5, 2005)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> Now I am intent on Watching The Sheild, Rescue me, and Over There.


everything FX makes turns out to be a hit...only got two more episodes of Rescue Me for the season... :wah:


----------



## MA-Caver (Sep 6, 2005)

I think I always liked these shows better...


----------



## Gin-Gin (Sep 6, 2005)

MACaver said:
			
		

> I think I always liked these shows better...


They would have definitely been more interesting! :lol:


----------

